#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  Load Balance - Qual opinião - Peplink, Cisco, RB ou Pfsense, qual deles é melhor custo beneficio?

## gorpontes

Qual melhor opção para _Load Balance_ e redundância de link com bom _custo x beneficio_?
Para uma rede com 50 usuarios e 2 link, entre o Peplink, Cisco, RB ou Pfsense, qual deles voces usariam?
Quais vantagens e desvantagens?

----------


## taiendychyvu

> Qual melhor opção para _Load Balance_ e redundância de link com bom _custo x beneficio_?
> Para uma rede com 50 usuarios e 2 link, entre o Peplink, Cisco, RB ou Pfsense, qual deles voces usariam?
> Quais vantagens e desvantagens?


Bom dia, ja usamos um loadbalance direto na rb, chegavam os dois links e a gente escolhia qual cliente saia pelo link 1 e qual saia pelo link 2, não gostei muito desse metodo, tendo que estar sempre mudando os clientes, os outros eu não conheço, porem este aqui eu não recomendo.

----------


## felipeandrade55

Custo benefício, Mikrotik com certeza.

----------


## MaxSolucao

*tl-r470t+*

----------


## felipeandrade55

> Não tenho tantos problemas com Load Balance em software da MikroTik, se bem feito não vai te dar dor de cabeça.


Como o amigo disse, não tenho Tantos/Nenhum problema com balanceamento no mikrotik, existe muitas formas de se fazer a mesma coisa, e pela facilidade que o mikrotik trás, muitos não procuram aprender como funciona, e saem "Catando" um pedaço de um tutorial aki, e outro ali, sabemos que Contro + C e Control + V é o responsável pela maioria das reclamações de balanceamento em Mikrotik. O amigo @*gorpontes* pode ir de RB sem medo.

----------


## MaxSolucao

Sou novo no fórum e quero dixar minha contribuição no tópico e na minha pouca experiencia o melhor custo beneficio para uma rede de até 25Mbps é o TP-Link TL-R470T+ considerando uma rede pequena.

----------


## MaxSolucao

Acompanhando.

----------


## xenyx

Eu quero botar minha culher aqui kk Eu tenho um pcserver e quero botar pfsense como balanceador, alguem que já usou e recomenda?

----------


## xenyx

> Como o amigo disse, não tenho Tantos/Nenhum problema com balanceamento no mikrotik, existe muitas formas de se fazer a mesma coisa, e pela facilidade que o mikrotik trás, muitos não procuram aprender como funciona, e saem "Catando" um pedaço de um tutorial aki, e outro ali, sabemos que Contro + C e Control + V é o responsável pela maioria das reclamações de balanceamento em Mikrotik. O amigo @*gorpontes* pode ir de RB sem medo.


 @*felipeandrade55* meu caro amigo, sua resposta eu posso comparar com aquele momento que tu tem um prego pela metade da madeira e teu dedo bem do lado, e vc pensa "o prego o meu dedo" pega no prego de uma vez. PERFEITO MALUCO!!, e assim mesmo KK os nego e assim com o mikrotik até que de tanto dar problema fala que nao funciona.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Bom dia, ja usamos um loadbalance direto na rb, chegavam os dois links e a gente escolhia qual cliente saia pelo link 1 e qual saia pelo link 2, não gostei muito desse metodo, tendo que estar sempre mudando os clientes, os outros eu não conheço, porem este aqui eu não recomendo.


Então você não usava load balance.





> Peplink é a melhor escolha. Qualquer RB perde no quesito facilidade e performance para ele. Agora, ai é questao de quanto quer gastar, em alguns casos RB resolve em outros PFsense.
> 
> 
> Se quer tranquilidade, performance e qualidade: PEPLINK
> Se quer custo baixo: Mikrotik
> Se quer entre custo e tranquilidade: PFsense


Já usei o peplink, é bem tranquilo configura-lo, mas é muito caro.
RB não perde em nada para o peplink, mas sua configuração é complicada e exige um grau alto de conhecimento.

----------


## gabrielest

Aproveitando o tópico, alguém sabe onde comprar o peplink aqui no BR ou só via importação??

----------


## MaxSolucao

Qual a quantidade de banda a ser balanceada?

----------


## MaxSolucao

se estamos falando de custo beneficio coloquemos os custos e soluções.

----------


## MaxSolucao

tenho uma rede com 80 clientes um balance TP-Link TL-R470T+ custa 200,00 e funfa direitinho
ja tive rb 450g como balance funciona bem tem gerencia maior quantidade de banda com certeza e custa na media de 400,00 e vira e mexe tem que passar uma pagina ou outra pra fora do balance pq os clientes ñ conseguem acessar ou tem algum problema nada que ñ resolva agora peplink ñ conheço só ouvi falar que é muito caro o tp-link ñ tem segredo é muito simples.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Um mundo é um mundo e outro mundo é outro mundo no universo. RB perde e muito para peplink, só pela datashet já mataria a pau RB:
> 
> http://www.peplink.com/products/bala...el-comparison/
> 
> 
> Agora RB é um excelente custo beneficio mais APENAS uma BOA soluçao. Até certo cenario funciona sem problema algum - e quem disser que nao é porque nao soube configurar realmente. Agora, apartir de certo ponto nao tem nenhuma comparaçao sao dois mundos diferentes.
> 
> 
> É que nem comparar EdgeRouter com Cisco. O proprio uesley que é certificado UBNT para treinamento na plataforma é honesto e franco ao falar que é uma BOA soluçao, mas que Cisco é Cisco nao tem comparaçao. Assim como Peplink é Peplink.


Já ouviu falar de CCR?

Vamos comparar o peplink 30 (por exemplo), que só te permite ter 3 WAN... e é recomendado para apenas 30Megas de trafego total (somando as WAN, acima disso o router peplink começa a ficar lento, você mal consegue acessar ele)...

Com o mesmo valor pago num peplink 30, voce compra uma CCR configura um balance com até 10 links nele ou consegue passar muito mais de 100 megas nele.

Nem vou entrar em detalhes quanto aos modelos mais caro do peplink (mais de 15 mil)

----------


## MaxSolucao

Agora vi beneficio.

----------


## taiendychyvu

> Então você não usava load balance.
> 
> 
> 
> Já usei o peplink, é bem tranquilo configura-lo, mas é muito caro.
> RB não perde em nada para o peplink, mas sua configuração é complicada e exige um grau alto de conhecimento.


era um loadbalance, porém a gente que escolhia que, saía por onde

----------


## maxibelo

> Já usei o peplink, é bem tranquilo configura-lo, mas é muito caro.
> RB não perde em nada para o peplink, mas sua configuração é complicada e exige um grau alto de conhecimento.


Isso ai Androio rb faz o trabalho tranquilamente..!! Basta olhar as 7 maneiras que tem no peplink sendo que mk tambem tem as 7..!!! Talvez no peplink esteja mais facil de visualizar e entender o procedimento..!!!

----------


## Fael

Mk o Que seria dos pequenos provedores sem ele.
Sem atritos, mais a Mk considera (Como eu) Mutiplas rotas como Balance.
http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Load_B...tiple_Gateways
Talvez o colega se expresso mal, ou fez um balance via adress (Horrível) kkk.
Aqui usamos uma mescla de Pcc + Rotas estáticas (Adsl Muitooooo Instável).

----------


## wagnerfilho

Maxsolução você recomenda o TL-R470T+ para 50~60 clientes com banda de 30mb??? Será que pode travar? E os sites de banco funcionam? Meu esquema aqui vai ser assim: 

2 link velox de 10mb cada

1 link de um provedor local via cabo que ele me autentica via pppoe de 10mb.

TOTAL 30mb de down e 1,5MB de UP. 

Você acha que a TL-R470T+ aguenta?

Obs: Os sites de banco e jogos online como ficam por ai?

----------


## maxibelo

Esquece isso de tp-link e vai para RB..!!!

----------


## MaxSolucao

Caro wagnerfilho o tp-link funciona muito bem eu uso 3 velox de 10Mb bem parecido com a sua situação 30Mb de down e 1,5Mb de up e 80 clientes na rede tenho ele a 4 meses e coloque ele depois que minha rb450G pifo no momento era quebra galho mais funcionou tão bem que nunca mais tirei.
Eu pague 112,00 nele e tbm ñ botava fé mais me surpreendeu. Com mikrotik vc tem que ir apitando ao uso dos seus clientes ja o tp-link numca tive problema com site de banco nem nada foi só colocar e pronto.

Mas claro que minha rede é pequena ñ da pra comparar com as soluções apresentadas pelos colegas eles tem realidade bem diferente da minha.

----------


## gabrielest

> Caro wagnerfilho o tp-link funciona muito bem eu uso 3 velox de 10Mb bem parecido com a sua situação 30Mb de down e 1,5Mb de up e 80 clientes na rede tenho ele a 4 meses e coloque ele depois que minha rb450G pifo no momento era quebra galho mais funcionou tão bem que nunca mais tirei.
> Eu pague 112,00 nele e tbm ñ botava fé mais me surpreendeu. Com mikrotik vc tem que ir apitando ao uso dos seus clientes ja o tp-link numca tive problema com site de banco nem nada foi só colocar e pronto.
> 
> Mas claro que minha rede é pequena ñ da pra comparar com as soluções apresentadas pelos colegas eles tem realidade bem diferente da minha.


Assino embaixo,
Parti pro irmão maior o 480+ por conta de pps.

----------


## wagnerfilho

Agora a duvida, ele soma os links??? Tipo tenho 10mb da velox e 10 da gvt ele soma tornando 20mb na saída??? valeu

----------


## MaxSolucao

Sim. Soma os links.

----------


## maxibelo

Antes de ficar sonhando com milagrosos balances, faz um curso em especifico o de balance, ou pague um profissional pra fazer.
O caro inicial sai barato no final...!!!

----------


## wagnerfilho

> Antes de ficar sonhando com milagrosos balances, faz um curso em especifico o de balance, ou pague um profissional pra fazer.
> O caro inicial sai barato no final...!!!


Realmente irei fazer isso, só que estou começando um micro provedor de internet sabe, então vou começar com esse da tp link, mais quero logo logo ter uma rb só isso. Moro no interior do estado o que dificulta ainda mais, mais mesmo assim vou juntar $$ para investir em mim....antes disso irei tirar minha SCM  :Big Grin:  obrigado pelas dicas maxibelo realmente vc tem toda razão! Abraço

OBS: Se souber algum curso online com certificado tamo aqui  :Big Grin:

----------


## RogerioMartins

Acompanhando.

----------

